# Bit pricy for a pub stop



## QFour (Aug 30, 2018)

Huntsman and Hounds at Althorne .. Must admit the food was good but we had to eat early as they had a party booking at 7pm.

Arrived here after going to a CL that was up a very narrow lane with workmen digging either side of the entrance making it even worse. We abandoned the idea of staying at the CL and headed off. Decided on a pub stop instead and found the above on our POI database.

Their website makes no mention of charges but when you arrive you have to pay £20 a night. Ok not too bad I suppose and it does say on their website they have showers and electric. What they fail to mention until after you have paid your £20 a night is to use electric you need a card £5 and the showers £1 each.

Not a cheap night ....

Is this really a PUB STOP ?

..


----------



## izwozral (Aug 30, 2018)

Very pricey! Can't remember where now but one pub stop we stayed at charged £10 a head but reduced the meal bill by £10 a head, effectively it was a free stop over. Win win really.


----------



## alcam (Aug 30, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Very pricey! Can't remember where now but one pub stop we stayed at charged £10 a head but reduced the meal bill by £10 a head, effectively it was a free stop over. Win win really.



Sensible way to do it . Pubs get trade , motorhomers get good deal


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 30, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Very pricey! Can't remember where now but one pub stop we stayed at charged £10 a head but reduced the meal bill by £10 a head, effectively it was a free stop over. Win win really.



A good way and stops people taking the piss.


----------



## malagaoth (Aug 30, 2018)

> Is this really a PUB STOP ?



NO!

its a rip off, if I absolutely had to stay there I would have made a point of not dining/drinking there!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought Pub Stops were meant to be free?

When I have stayed overnight in a Pub Carpark (is that the same as a Pub Stop?) I ask if it is ok and the usual response is that they like you to buy a drink and maybe a meal in return, but actual figures never been quoted.


----------



## oilburner (Aug 30, 2018)

QFour said:


> Huntsman and Hounds at Althorne ..
> 
> Their website makes no mention of charges but when you arrive you have to pay £20 a night. ..... What they fail to mention until after you have paid your £20 a night is to use electric you need a card £5 and the showers £1 each.
> 
> ...



To me it sounds like a fairly expensive, and probably under-specified, campsite with some decidely sharp practices.

If it's shown on the POI set as a PH, I think it should be removed.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 30, 2018)

Not what I thought that scheme was about. £20 to stay and deducted from your food bill would be more what I expect from the scheme.


----------



## alcam (Aug 30, 2018)

oilburner said:


> To me it sounds like a fairly expensive, and probably under-specified, campsite with some decidely sharp practices.
> 
> If it's shown on the POI set as a PH, I think it should be removed.



Don't disagree but maybe someone contacting the pub first ?
To be honest , given their charges , suspect it may not work in this case . Perhaps other pubs ?
Suspect some pubs stop overnighting because some mortorhomers don't use the pub .
The £10 fee/£10 off model would work for me


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Aug 30, 2018)

QFour said:


> Huntsman and Hounds at Althorne .. Must admit the food was good but we had to eat early as they had a party booking at 7pm.
> 
> Arrived here after going to a CL that was up a very narrow lane with workmen digging either side of the entrance making it even worse. We abandoned the idea of staying at the CL and headed off. Decided on a pub stop instead and found the above on our POI database.
> 
> ...



For that money one could be half way across the Channel into MH France land.


----------



## malagaoth (Aug 30, 2018)

Only a couple of miles from the pub in question is a very nice pub featured in that  nameless booklet -  absolutely free but naturally they do prefer that you spend a few pounds.

Sorry to keep harping on about the nameless booklet but it has never let me down nor placed me in the position of having £20  - or anything else - demanded in return for a stop over - although I was once asked for £5 for a tank of water (50 litres)


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 30, 2018)

This is what I call perfectly reasonable & understandable too.

If a pub is offering hook-up & showers then to me, it's a camp site with a pub next door.


----------



## malagaoth (Aug 30, 2018)

Sharon the cat, that isnt always the case there is a pub (and its very definately a pub) in north Yorks which will let you have a hook up for a couple of quid and has a shower/toilet available 24/7 and have no objection to you carefully dumping blackwaste therein (the toilet not the shower!).
they dont pretend to be a campsite just a struggling rural pub  willing to invest a few pouunds to facilitate passing M/home trade in the hope that those who stop over will spend a few pounds


----------



## moonshadow (Aug 30, 2018)

Definitely pricey compared to a CL. We always phone first to make sure a ph has room for us, then hopefully if there is a charge they tell us on the call. Can you put a comment on the pub stop poi warning others?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 30, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> Sharon the cat, that isnt always the case there is a pub (and its very definately a pub) in north Yorks which will let you have a hook up for a couple of quid and has a shower/toilet available 24/7 and have no objection to you carefully dumping blackwaste therein (the toilet not the shower!).
> they dont pretend to be a campsite just a struggling rural pub  willing to invest a few pouunds to facilitate passing M/home trade in the hope that those who stop over will spend a few pounds



Hardly what I was referring to


----------



## alcam (Aug 30, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> Sharon the cat, that isnt always the case there is a pub (and its very definately a pub) in north Yorks which will let you have a hook up for a couple of quid and has a shower/toilet available 24/7 and have no objection to you carefully dumping blackwaste therein (the toilet not the shower!).
> they dont pretend to be a campsite just a struggling rural pub  willing to invest a few pouunds to facilitate passing M/home trade in the hope that those who stop over will spend a few pounds



You haven't given the pub name ? Fair enough if you prefer not to


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 30, 2018)

The Red Lion at old Marston near Oxford now charges £20 a night and you have to book through there website but you do get the money off your bill if you use the pub.


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2018)

Most pub meals are expensive compared to van fare.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 30, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Not what I thought that scheme was about. £20 to stay and deducted from your food bill would be more what I expect from the scheme.



I would be fine with this.

I wouldn't pay otherwise, there is always somewhere else


----------



## malagaoth (Aug 30, 2018)

> Most pub meals are expensive compared to van fare



stopped at a pub once that had 2 meals for £8.99 - not cordon bleu but good filling tucker
I usually expect to pay about £20 for two meals plus drinks so year much dearer than a Fray Bentos and oven chips!




> You haven't given the pub name ? Fair enough if you prefer not to



Its #Y51 in the aforementioned unnamed book


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2018)

Pub stops that charge are NOT included in the POIs.

Clearly things change with time and as ever I am dependent on feedback.

I will remove both pubs mentioned ...


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 31, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Pub stops that charge are NOT included in the POIs.
> 
> Clearly things change with time and as ever I am dependent on feedback.
> 
> I will remove both pubs mentioned ...



Does that mean you will remove the Coach & Horses Llangynidr? I can understand, but it's a shame as it's a good place & their point is understandable & fair. I also believe that the parking charge is not only applicable to MHs.


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 31, 2018)

i used the nameless book to find a pub on the way to druridge last year ‘the lamb inn’at rainton just of the A1 near thirsk it was an excellent choice, with wc emptying facilities water etc not just a britstop has a sign on the front welcoming motorhomes space for 5 vans , robmac & his travelling companions stopped there this year and found it still good a proper country pub ,


----------



## alcam (Aug 31, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Pub stops that charge are NOT included in the POIs.
> 
> Clearly things change with time and as ever I am dependent on feedback.
> 
> I will remove both pubs mentioned ...



I think pubs that charge but give refund should be exempt from this . Maybe difficult to discriminate on the POIs ?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 31, 2018)

alcam said:


> I think pubs that charge but give refund should be exempt from this . Maybe difficult to discriminate on the POIs ?



I agree they should be exempt. But why do they need to be differentiated? Surely no-one uses the pub stops without spending in the pub?


----------



## wildebus (Aug 31, 2018)

It kind of depends on the cost that gets taken off a bill though?  charging £20 and then getting upto that amount taken off a Pub food & drink bill would be the same as charging over a tenner to stop overnight for me  (I'm just a cheap date!  )


----------



## izwozral (Aug 31, 2018)

wildebus said:


> It kind of depends on the cost that gets taken off a bill though?  charging £20 and then getting upto that amount taken off a Pub food & drink bill would be the same as charging over a tenner to stop overnight for me  (I'm just a cheap date!  )



Cheap date or cheap skate?:lol-053:


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2018)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Does that mean you will remove the Coach & Horses Llangynidr? I can understand, but it's a shame as it's a good place & their point is understandable & fair. I also believe that the parking charge is not only applicable to MHs.



No ...

As I understand it the charge is for people who park but don't purchase in the pub.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> i used the nameless book to find a pub on the way to druridge last year ‘the lamb inn’at rainton just of the A1 near thirsk it was an excellent choice, with wc emptying facilities water etc not just a britstop has a sign on the front welcoming motorhomes space for 5 vans , robmac & his travelling companions stopped there this year and found it still good a proper country pub ,



This pub is in the POIs ...


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2018)

alcam said:


> I think pubs that charge but give refund should be exempt from this . Maybe difficult to discriminate on the POIs ?



It's still an up-front charge which in effect compels you to spend that much in the pub ...


----------



## spigot (Sep 7, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Pub stops that charge are NOT included in the POIs.
> 
> Clearly things change with time and as ever I am dependent on feedback.
> 
> I will remove both pubs mentioned ...




I agreed with Chris, pubs that charge should be classified as campsites.

We are currently staying at the Fox & Goose at Greywell, one of the nicest pubs around, there is no charge which makes one want to contribute by spending money in the pub. 

There are always some who take the piss, Chris (the landlady) told me of some woman who went into the pub, ordered a glass of soda water & complained about the price!

I will not stay at a pub that charges, as mentioned earlier, they are campsites with a pub next door.
For this reason, I no longer go to the Ram at Brandon.


----------



## malagaoth (Sep 7, 2018)

I take no issue with paying for a pub stop, particularly if that payment is used as an inducement to have you use the facilities of the pub (£10 per night but £5 off your meal).

BUT £20 plus electric plus showers is way over the top  for that sort of money you could get a full facilities camp site AND not be tempted into buying a meal


----------

